# 1. Mehrstetter SauHeld-Cup (schwäbische Alb)



## panzer-oddo (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Freunde des Radsports,

eventuell sucht jemand von Euch noch eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung für den Freitagabend der nächsten Woche:

Am 31.07.09 findet der 1. Mehrstetter SauHeld-Cup statt, das ist ein "kleines" 2-Stunden-MTB-Teamrennen für 2er Teams, Start um 18.30 Uhr auf dem Sportgelände des WSV Mehrstetten. Flyer, Ausschreibung, Streckenbeschreibung und Profil findet Ihr auf http://www.wsv-mehrstetten.de unter ´Downloads´. 

Das Rennen findet im Rahmen der 28. Mehrstetter Sportwoche statt, somit ist auch eine ausreichende After-Race-Versorgung garantiert.

Angesprochen fühlen sollen sich auch Leute, die Spass am MTB haben aber sonst eher weniger Rennen fahren- aber natürlich auch echte Racer.

viele Grüße von der Alb,

ali


----------



## aka (3. August 2009)

Hallo panzer-oddo,

grosses Kompliment - wir fanden eure Veranstaltung echt Klasse! Die Strecke war schoen und fuer uns auch recht anspruchsvoll aber gut machbar, die Kehre und die kurze Rampe hat uns viel Spass gemacht 
Sehr begeistert waren wir auch von den vielen Fans an der Strecke die uns unermuedlich angefeuert haben. 
Das sich die Siegerehrung etwas verzoegert hat ist nur normal, zumal ihr euch die Muehe gemacht habt jedem eine Urkunde zu drucken.
Fazit:    
Hoffentlich findet das Rennen naechstes Jahr eine Vorsetzung, wir kommen jedenfalls gerne wieder nach Mehrstetten.

Gruss,
 Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischerman (4. August 2009)

Hallo aka,

danke für das gute Feedback. Es freut uns natürlich sehr, dass euch gefallen hat. Es wird sicher nächstes Jahr wieder einen SauHeldCup geben und wir werden mit Sicherheit auch noch ein paar Dinge verbessern. Auf http://www.wsv-mehrstetten.de gibt es jetzt übrigens auch die Ergebnislisten zum runterladen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## messi49 (4. August 2009)

Ja, war echt klasse.

Die Strecke hatte wirklich für jeden was:
schnelle Abfahrt, steiler Stich auf weichem Untergrund, Asphaltanstieg (der übrigens härter war als anfangs gedacht) eine schöne Gerade querfeldein und einen Bierstand 

Gruss


----------



## aka (4. August 2009)

fischerman schrieb:


> ... und wir werden mit Sicherheit auch noch ein paar Dinge verbessern.


Lass' mich raten: Weckle fuer die Rote?
Die Wurscht hat au so gschmeckt!


Also dafuer, dass das eine Premiere war liefs aus Teilnehmersicht doch super.


----------



## panzer-oddo (4. August 2009)

Hallo,

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Teilnahme und super Unterstützung!

Es war für uns ein bisschen schwierig einzuschätzen wie das Rennen abläuft und wie es ankommt, wie es eben Premieren so an sich haben. Es ging teilweise etwas chaotisch her z.B. bei der "Verpflegung" am Grill und Weizenstand, manchmal waren die Helfer vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so entspannt, da mit dem Andrang nicht gerechnet wurde. 
Deshalb war es wichtig, so freundliche, entspannte und unkomplizierte Teilnehmer zu haben!

Ich hoffe euch hat es trotzdem Spass gemacht, wir versuchen jedenfalls  die Veranstaltung zu optimieren und dafür können wir natürlich auch euer Feedback gebrauchen. Wenn also jemand Vorschläge oder Kritik zur Veranstaltung loswerden möchte- immer her damit!

Hat von euch jemand Bilder gemacht?

gruß

ali


----------



## aka (4. August 2009)

Ein paar Bilder vom Team Alb Traum gibts unter http://elmar-bitterle.medion-fotoalbum.de/


----------



## panzer-oddo (17. August 2009)

Noch mal Bilder:http://picasaweb.google.de/WintersportvereinMehrstetten/2009SauHeldCup?authkey=Gv1sRgCM_N-riAnNbDIw&feat=directlink

gruß ali


----------

